# bought the cage today



## Dereks-Dragons (Jul 17, 2011)

today i bought the cage for the new baby extreme thats coming tuesday  starting him off in a 36x18x18 exo terra with an exo terra solar glo 125 watt murcury vapor bulb. cypress mulch substrate, a rock uner the basking spot and a piece of cork bark, and a water pond dish thing. simple setup. heres are a few pics


----------



## reptastic (Jul 17, 2011)

Looks good, you Will need to add a hide for your lil buddy


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Jul 17, 2011)

i know i gotta find one lol. i think im just going to put the cork bark upside down in the middle for him to go under.


----------



## reptastic (Jul 17, 2011)

I have an idea for a great hide, that could double as a basking spot, you could get 2 bricks(the long narrow ones about 4"X14") and a 12"X12" slate tile, place the tile on the bricks and voila a great natural looking hide, only cost like $5-6 to build and make sure the 2 bricks are directly on the bottom and not on the mulch so the tegu cant burrow under them


----------



## fisheric (Jul 17, 2011)

Thats pretty nice. I like the design.


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jul 18, 2011)

I love minre I ue it for my baby blue tongueskink. They are expensive though at $250.


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Jul 18, 2011)

Got mine for 200 at petsmart. Lol.


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jul 18, 2011)

Lucky you ours are 250 at petsmart.


----------



## fisheric (Jul 18, 2011)

I also saw that cage at petsmart yesterday for $199. I really like the design of the doors.

But I picked up a huge 140 gallon aquarium with a leak on CL for $20. I am gonna build the hood today.


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice. Is it a 7 foot standard 140 or a 4ft long by 2 ft wide by 29 inches high?


----------



## fisheric (Jul 18, 2011)

4'x2'x29"

It is a monster tank. It is 1/2" tempered glass with holes cut for a reef system. I am guessing it weighs close to 200lbs. When my gu outgrows it I am gonna reseal it and put some fish in.


I wanted to lay the tank on it's face to have a 4'x29" foot print. But there is not alot of material to try attatching doors to. And since it is tempered glass it cannot be drilled. I am getting ready to goto the hardware store and buy supplies for making the lid.


----------



## Dirtydmc (Jul 18, 2011)

I bought a couple small cat litter pans. $3 each. Cut a hole in the end of one and buried it for a hide. The other one is a water dish. 

Nice setup. Almost bought one like that but a 55 gallon tank with a stand was only $40 on Craigslist.


----------



## fisheric (Jul 18, 2011)

Dirtydmc said:


> I bought a couple small cat litter pans. $3 each. Cut a hole in the end of one and buried it for a hide. The other one is a water dish.
> 
> Nice setup. Almost bought one like that but a 55 gallon tank with a stand was only $40 on Craigslist.





I was gonna use a litter pan that I had, but ended up buying the hollow stump hide. When he gets bigger I will make a better hide.


----------



## Rhetoric (Jul 18, 2011)

Litter pans, flat rocks (elevated) and plywood are great hides. I use a liter pan for one of the soaking dishes


----------



## fisheric (Jul 18, 2011)

I decided earlier I am gonna take the stump back. Its just not big enough.

I am gonna use the litter box and in the next few weeks bring a backpack down to the river and look for rocks.


----------



## Toby_H (Jul 18, 2011)

Petsmart is having a big sale on many Reptile Supplies right now. They boast huge discounts especially on terrariums...


I do really like the ExoTerras, though your Tegu will very quickly outgrow it. Most aggression issues are directly related to small enclosure size, so don't delay the upgrade when it is needed. 


I've found the best way to make a hide is to simply place a piece of flat rock or wood on the mulch and let the Tegu burrow out the space beneath it.


----------



## new2tegus (Jul 20, 2011)

Currently using an upside down tupperware box that's a solid color with a cutout in the side, he seems to like it....


----------



## teguboy77 (Jul 20, 2011)

Or you could use a small cat litter box and turn it upside down and cut a hole in it for it to get in and out that works well to and cheap.


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Jul 20, 2011)

I bought a large hide at petsmart. 20$ I know I could have made one but i felt like splurging a bit on my new baby lol it is rock and has an opening I put sphagnum moss in it to make a humidity hide and the top is part of his basking spot


----------

